# Hi Ovary pain and light bleeding..advice needed



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi

im currently on day 31 of my cycle, i suffer with pcos and have always had irregular periods.  i am overweight.

i did a test on day 29 late at night and it was bfn i did one as i have been feeling sick in the mornings and had terrible pains in my nipple area.

After getting the negative result i continued feeling the same way, i have had terrible ovary pain the last two days especially my right and i ve had a browny-pink tint to my knickers with a small blood when i wipe myself.

im not sure if its my first ever monthly af or if i am pregnant and its etopic or something is wrong.

sorry i hope you can help

thanks


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I suggest that you see how you are overnight. If the pain greatly increases, and you know that it isn't af pain, then phone your emergency GP cover who may be able to refer you to and early pregnancy assessment unit who will scan you for an ectopic.

Hope that helps

Take care x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

thank you for replying, im just so confused with it.  With suffering from pcos most times my af can seem like symptoms of pregnacey but i never feel nausea and with the bleed ing on day 30 which is also not normal it has thrown me.

i am still feeling very sore around my hips and pelvis and my back, i have had a bloated tummy and it feels like its going to burst.

i couldnt get comfortable last night to sleep i was very restless, and today i have been very down and tearful.

my bleeding has not developed in to my usual af of yet... normally i would have discharge darking for a few days then red heavy bleeding for 7 days..
this time i had 2 days of brownish discharge and then a pale pink when wiping area...with very tiny red dots but only like two dots.

i did a pregnancy test on the wednesday night before bed which came back negative,

im very worried that there is somehting wrong but i dont feel able to tell the gp as i feel im being silly as there was a negative and i have pcos.

is there any suggestions for the pain that avoids something that may harm baby if i am pregnant?

Should i call the gp tomorrow-they dont actual have a out of hours doc just nhs direct, or should i take it easy,rest and call monday?

Sorry to bother you lots im just so confused with whats best to do,

thanks again xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I think it will be worth you phoning NHS idirect today. You say that something doesn't feel right and that sounds like enough to me for you to be seen by a doctor.

Give them a ring and let me know how you get on.



Take care x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi

just to let u know that after a few bad tum sessions bleeding has come a little heavier but only slight, still not much need for pad but am wearing one just to montior it,  feelin very warm and a bit sicky so jusst taking it nice and slow today.

im going to see how i am over the day and call the gp on monday as i had days 3 and day 21 bloods done so they might shred some light..

thanks for replying and i will keep u posted x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

sorry also i was wondering if its worth testing again, i did one on day 30.... i think this is just my body trying to work properly but im still alittle concerned as im feeling sick and hot and im not wanting to do much.

when would be a good time to re-test?


----------

